# One bucket method



## Carscope (Sep 4, 2019)

Hey guys, 

I'm sure you've heard it before but I've started using the one bucket method for washing... I use multiple wash mitts (the one pound Amazon one 'lambs wool') in a soapy bucket and just grab a new wash mitt after each one gets dirty. Do any of you guys do the same? 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## NorthantsPete (May 18, 2016)

yes, the two bucket method has never been proven, and in recent tests makes no difference.


I do advise a grit gard though for your bucket fo rth ebig stuff to drop to the floor.. and a slippery carwash - if youve ever used any of the consumer line of megs stuff youll know what slippy is


----------



## hopeful (Jul 29, 2019)

Jon recommends the frequent rinsing of the mitt with a hose rather than rinsing it in the wash bucket


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

I use one bucket, one mitt and a hose to rinse the mitt out. 

A good pre-wash will help too. 

Cooks

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## NorthantsPete (May 18, 2016)

agree, ive started using TFR, s[pray car and wheel sthen go and get all your stuff ready, let it soak before you begin, less grit and no faffing with snowfoam which now never gets used.


----------



## Carscope (Sep 4, 2019)

well technically i do use a two bucket method, in terms that one houses the dirty mitts. so ill take a 20ltr bucket fill it with the suds, thrown in 4-5 wash mitts and then after each one is soiled ill chuck it in the empty bucket and grab a fresh one.


----------



## galamaa (Aug 3, 2014)

I never wash my car with 2 bucket method. Hugh mesh and waist. Most important is prewash and how you rinse your car after prewash. You must wash dirt out of yourcar very well-no sand particles anymore. Wash up to down. Many wash down to up and sand particles is everywhere and you scrab them over the paint and glass if you use washmitt. Sometimes one bucket, most of time winter time shampoo and foam gun. And rinse after each panel washmitt. Find merino wash mitt, where merino wool fur is 17-19microns.this kind of fur you can get new quinea, australia and argentina-PATAGONIA. there fur is most thinner and wont scratch paint and clean better. Most of my times I use noodle mitt microfiber and this is cheap and work well really well. If mitt get to much dirt, then I take new one and old one for wheels and arches. Old one late just rinse with pressure wash in bucket where is holes. Dirt move away and get new clean mitt.


----------



## Compo (Jul 22, 2010)

Visit you local scratch in shine for one bucket method instructions :lol:

Joking lads joking.


----------



## NorthantsPete (May 18, 2016)

most people cause most damage by pressure washin, you essentially turn it into a mini sand blaster!

over the top extra methods will oftne cause more problems. keep it simple.


----------



## nicks16v (Jan 7, 2009)

I use the multi mitt method, no issues and a clean bucket after to do my wheels. I recently used the one mitt method for the Megs Wash plus and used the hose to clean the mitt after each pass before I loaded with shampoo again. I quite liked this method too, got round the car in no time.


----------



## wyliss (Feb 9, 2007)

I use Koch Chemie Greenstar as a presoak, jet off then one bucket with Duragloss 902 in. Superb results.



NorthantsPete said:


> agree, ive started using TFR, s[pray car and wheel sthen go and get all your stuff ready, let it soak before you begin, less grit and no faffing with snowfoam which now never gets used.


----------



## Cyclonetog (Jul 22, 2018)

NorthantsPete said:


> most people cause most damage by pressure washin, you essentially turn it into a mini sand blaster!
> 
> over the top extra methods will oftne cause more problems. keep it simple.


I thought that hypothesis had been disproven?

Not a massive issue to me, as I don't own a pressure washer, but wouldn't mind one for applying pre wash (snow foam).


----------



## Ste T (Jul 17, 2008)

I use one bucket with 2 GG's in, makes me feel better, no idea if it helps, but makes be feel better and have the hose close to rinse the mitt out every now and then.

but ive been toying with the idea of the new Chemical Guys Cyclone Dirt Trap or the The Detail Guardz Dirt Lock


----------



## Carlos Fandango (Dec 24, 2016)

I use no buckets at all. I use the hose to rinse off the dirt from the washmitt and spray on the soap using a trigger sprayer.
Car craft on YouTube covers this below


----------



## Sean66 (Apr 5, 2019)

As above . One bucket one mitt frequently rinsed with hose. Good pre wash with Bh auto foam. 
Make sure your drying towel is perfectly clean as this final stage can do damage if not done correctly.


----------



## pt1 (Feb 8, 2014)

I only use 2 bucket if its very dirty, a good pre wash then 1 bucket is my usual method. Paint work is swirl free so it works 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Doctor D (Oct 24, 2018)

Always fascinating to read through these threads.

I'm surprised nobody really mentions the additional Grit-Guard "Washboard"
attachment.

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Grit-Guard...0389526&sprefix=gritguard+wash,aps,161&sr=8-5

I opted for these from the get go when I bought my last car and reckon 2 buckets both fitted with Grit-Guards _and_ Washboards gives my mitt a good double decontamination but now see the argument for rinsing with a hose as you go...


----------



## streaky (Dec 2, 2006)

Carlos Fandango said:


> I use no buckets at all. I use the hose to rinse off the dirt from the washmitt and spray on the soap using a trigger sprayer.
> Car craft on YouTube covers this below


I use the above method now as well. Works for me


----------



## \Rian (Aug 23, 2017)

Cyclonetog said:


> I thought that hypothesis had been disproven?
> 
> Not a massive issue to me, as I don't own a pressure washer, but wouldn't mind one for applying pre wash (snow foam).


This is only the case when using the pressure washer improperly, its like anything you can cause damage with a wash mitt if not used carefully.

99% of people on here will be using the PW correctly and NOT as a sandblaster lol


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2020)

No one else foams on wash soap and rinses the mitt in 1 bucket? Best lubrication and cleaning I've found. Obviously a pre-wash and heavy rinse is required 1st.


----------



## grunty-motor (Aug 11, 2016)

DannyRS3 said:


> No one else foams on wash soap and rinses the mitt in 1 bucket? Best lubrication and cleaning I've found. Obviously a pre-wash and heavy rinse is required 1st.


this is what i have just turned to - although i will use 2-3mitts in total. I bicket of warm water in this weather sounds better than cold washing a mitt with a hose!!!!!!!!


----------



## GeeWhizRS (Nov 1, 2019)

My basic wash:
1. BH Auto Foam via foam cannon, leave 10 mins (clean wheels whilst waiting)
2. Rinse
3. Adams car shampoo applied via foam cannon so car is coated with foam/shampoo
4. Multiple wash mitts 3-4 (small car) in an empty bucket (spray on some shampoo/foam, to load up mitts) and use a fresh side/mitt after every few panels, finishing up on the lower panels
5. Rinse
6. DI final rinse

Depending on how soiled the car is (Winter) I might use Power Maxed TFR on lower panels 5 mins before step 1.
If required, Gyeon Wet Coat is applied after step 5, and then rinsed off properly before step 6.
Mitts (on the hand) are blasted with the pressure washer to remove the dirt then rinsed in the in the sink to remove shampoo with frequent water changes. I then spin the mitts in a mop bucket spinner so they dry fast.
Works for me; no lugging buckets of water about and no risk of re-applying dirt to the car.


----------



## minotaur uk (Dec 13, 2018)

I do both, I have two buckets with grit guards and use on average 6 mitts per wash. I try and use a mitt per panel.


----------



## Lowlife (Jun 17, 2016)

I use the 1 mitt, no-bucket-method. No swirls, no scratches. I have about 20 wash mitts and dozen buckets, but haven't found the need to use those in ages.


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

Eturty said:


> well technically i do use a two bucket method, in terms that one houses the dirty mitts. so ill take a 20ltr bucket fill it with the suds, thrown in 4-5 wash mitts and then after each one is soiled ill chuck it in the empty bucket and grab a fresh one.


This.
Although I get away with a 12L bucket and a grit guard.


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

Cookies said:


> I use one bucket, one mitt and a hose to rinse the mitt out.
> 
> A good pre-wash will help too.
> 
> ...


*THIS!:thumb:*,I find that most of my cleaning gets done in the pre wash stage,which just to add i am very thorough with especially with the rinsing of the panels,door jams arches etc...I do use a second bucket but that is strictly dedicated for the cleaning of my wheels only.SJ.


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

I use 2 buckets - 1 for paintwork, 1 for wheels. Autowash is the first thing to go on the paintwork and I'll normally apply the shampoo via snow foam lance before laying a mitt on the car.

Adding a third bucket to my routine MAY be safer - I did this for a while but not having seen any obvious benefit I'm back down to 2.

To mitigate against this I have both the cyclone and traditional grit guards and use two MF mitts. Can appreciate people with more patience than myself may opt for the extra safe wash but I'm not sold myself.


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

Lowlife said:


> I use the 1 mitt, no-bucket-method. No swirls, no scratches. I have about 20 wash mitts and dozen buckets, but haven't found the need to use those in ages.


Please tell us more:wave:


----------



## GeeWhizRS (Nov 1, 2019)

sm81 said:


> Please tell us more:wave:


You can do it the same as I detailed above but instead of using multiple wash mitts, you just blast your single mitt off with hose/pressure washer when you feel it's dirty. Same script, different delivery. Point being, there's no need to lug buckets about and there's less chance of damaging paint by dunking your mitt into gradually dirtying water.


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

GeeWhizRS said:


> You can do it the same as I detailed above but instead of using multiple wash mitts, you just blast your single mitt off with hose/pressure washer when you feel it's dirty. Same script, different delivery. Point being, there's no need to lug buckets about and there's less chance of damaging paint by dunking your mitt into gradually dirtying water.


I think it would be safer to coat the paint with shampoo, blast the mitt off with the hose/pw BEFORE you dip it in a bucket with fresh water AND shampoo.

When applying shampoo or snow foam it's normal for water to run, gaps to appear etc, I'd like the comfort of knowing that if there isn't shampoo on the surface it's on my mitt. Extra lubrication isn't a bad thing - appreciate it adds hassle to your routine.


----------



## GeeWhizRS (Nov 1, 2019)

atbalfour said:


> I think it would be safer to coat the paint with shampoo, blast the mitt off with the hose/pw BEFORE you dip it in a bucket with fresh water AND shampoo.
> 
> When applying shampoo or snow foam it's normal for water to run, gaps to appear etc, I'd like the comfort of knowing that if there isn't shampoo on the surface it's on my mitt. Extra lubrication isn't a bad thing - appreciate it adds hassle to your routine.


Ya got no idea how much soap I get on my car with a cannon. It also stays put.


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

GeeWhizRS said:


> Ya got no idea how much soap I get on my car with a cannon. It also stays put.


Fair. Wasn't meant as a dig, more from my own experience and the products I use which are perhaps not as foamy.


----------



## GeeWhizRS (Nov 1, 2019)

atbalfour said:


> Fair. Wasn't meant as a dig, more from my own experience and the products I use which are perhaps not as foamy.


No worries. This is adams car shampoo in a foam cannon. Starts at 2:41


----------



## Max Inc (Apr 3, 2007)

I use the 4 bucket method. :lol: 1 for soaking 5-6 mitts in clean shampoo, 1 for wheel brushes, 1 empty bucket for used mitts and 1 for used MF towels.

Using multiple mitts is so much faster, easier on the lower back, economical on water and cheaper overall than fancy buckets and intricate grid guard systems. Takes less storage space too (I use the £1 Halfords green buckets ATM which stack very nicely). Washing machine cleans better when fully loaded too. It is difficult to justify the classic 2BM.


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

GeeWhizRS said:


> No worries. This is adams car shampoo in a foam cannon. Starts at 2:41


Interesting thoughts on Car Chem super suds. I have recently bought some and been really impressed with it's cleaning ability.

Haven't noticed it interfere with any sealants.


----------



## GeeWhizRS (Nov 1, 2019)

Oh it cleans alright. But at a concentration so I can get it to cling worth a damn in a foam cannon it buggers up my wet coat.


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

GeeWhizRS said:


> Oh it cleans alright. But at a concentration so I can get it to cling worth a damn in a foam cannon it buggers up my wet coat.


Gtechniq G Wash is a reaaaallly foamy shampoo, smells great and goes on lovely with a lance.


----------



## GeeWhizRS (Nov 1, 2019)

I've settled on Adams Car Shampoo. :thumb:


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

I suppose any technique which minimises dirty water being put back on the car is safer. 

Personally I’m more than happy with the two bucket method. Especially when I see the state of the rinse water. 

Some interesting points in this thread though and stuff to consider


----------



## Andy from Sandy (May 6, 2011)

> Especially when I see the state of the rinse water.


The whole point of the 1BM is that you are not putting the cleaning device into dirty water and then back into clean water.


----------



## meraredgti (Mar 13, 2011)

I make the effort to wash 2 of our cars at a time, so find using 2 bucket wash really helps to keep the suds fresh for the second car. Pre wash and methodical rinse is key I find.


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

Carlos Fandango said:


> I use no buckets at all. I use the hose to rinse off the dirt from the washmitt and spray on the soap using a trigger sprayer.
> Car craft on YouTube covers this below


Thanks for sharing this, it's a really well put together video that's just informative rather than opinionated. I'm going to give this a crack next time I'm at it.


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

Gave this a go at the weekend and I can definitely see the appeal, I was around the car within an hour (on a Merc GLC); seemed pretty effective and nice to try something new.


----------



## Clean-my-sxi (Feb 5, 2008)

After trying the 2 buclet ethod a couple of years ago i would find it hard to go back to one o think as said earlier looking at the state of my rinse bucket the 2bm works, maybe the 1bm also is fine but i get the impression i would be taking ages rinsing the mitt out with the hose everytime before putting it back in the bucket.. and i dont even get the hose out anymore. I just have the pressure washer out and i cant really pressure wash the mitt evrytime.

Dont get me wrong i miss when i used to only use 1 buclet as it felt alot quicker but back then i was happy to to use one bucketfor washifn and rinsing


----------

